# Auf einmal keine Web-Seiten sichtbar, Internet aber da!



## frager (21. September 2008)

Hi!

Hoffe ihr koennt mir dazu ein paar Tipps geben! Erwarte jetzt auch keine Sofortloesung, sondern eher Tipps, wie ich ans Probelem rangehen kann...

Habe in letzter zeit das Problem, dass nach einiger Zeit keine Web-Seiten mehr aufrufbar sind, weder mit Firefox, noch mit GoogleChrome, noch mit IE. Internetverbindung ist aber da, und ICQ geht auch.. 
Die Verbindung laeuft ueber einen Router, der laesst sich auch anpingen, aber das Prob liegt eher an meiem PC, weil andere PCs ueber den Router auf die Seiten zugreifen koennen.
Das kommt immer ploetzlich, ohne, dass ich irgendwas besonderes gemacht habe. Nach einem Neustart geht alles wieder.
Habe Windows Vista Buisness, falls es wichtig ist...

Wie kann ich das denn noch weiter analysieren? Man muss ja irgendwie rauskriegen koennen, was die Seiten blockt..

Danke schon mal!!


----------



## airliner (24. September 2008)

Hast du dir manchmal was eingefangen, was den HTTP-Port blockt?
Oder springt deine rechnereigene Firewall da irgendwie in die Parade?

an der allgemeinen Netzwerkkonfiguration kann's ja nich liegen, sonst würde ICQ und das i-net für die anderen nich en...

Das wär erstmal eine Anfangsidee von mir.


----------



## kalle123456 (24. September 2008)

welche Antiviren Programme etc setzt du denn ein? Denke mal irgendein pfiffiges Programm scant deinen Netzwerk Stream.


----------



## frager (24. September 2008)

Hi!

Also, Firewall habe ich gar nicht (Windows-Firewall off) und ich benutze Nod32 als Virenschutz..


----------



## airliner (24. September 2008)

Lass deinen Rechner mal von nanoscan durchleuchten.

Vielleicht findet der was, was da nich hingehört...

Das ist ein ziemlich gutes externes AntiVirenProgramm von pandaSoft.


----------



## frager (30. November 2008)

Hi!
Ist schon ein bisschen her, dass ich das Thema erstellt habe, aber die Strategie Fehlerbehebung-durchs-Ignorieren hat irgendwie nicht so hingehauen )

Also, das ist immernoch dasselbe Problem - aufeinmal keine Seiten mehr im Browser abrufbar.. -.-


Gibt es vielleicht ein Tool, mit dem ich feststellen kann, durch welche Ports man ins Netz rauskommt und durch welche nicht (Es werden ja nur Seiten im Browser geblockt, die Verbindung zum Inet ist noch trotzdem da.. )

Oder kann man irgendwie das Problem eingrenzen?

Gibt es vieleicht so "Standartpunkte" die man ueberpruefen sollte? Weil ich bin schon ziemlich fertig hier mit meinem Latein... ((


----------



## michaelwengert (1. Dezember 2008)

Was für einen Router hast du den?

Ich hatte damals nen Siemens Router. Da hatte ich das selbe Problem.
Da war in der Firmware ein fester DNS-Server eingebrannt...dummerweise wurde der abgeschalten.
Damals war es genau das selbe wie bei dir. ICQ, Skype etc. die nicht über die Namensauflösung haben funktioniert....

Schau mal deine DNS einstellungen an.


----------



## frager (3. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, habe zu Hause einen von der Telekom und hier in meiner WG glaube ich eine Fritz-box (boah, kein Bock jetzt aufzustehen und hinzulaufen) aber das duerfte glaub ich nicht am Router liegen, weil ich das sowohl zu Hause als auch in der WG kriege.. ;(

Aber das mit DNS ist ein guter Gedanke.. vllt laeuft da ja was im PC schief. Aber wenn das ein DNS-Problem ist, dann muesste es eigentlich funktionieren, wenn ich im Browser statt einer Adresse eine IP eingebe oder? Und umgekehrt, muesste es nicht funktionieren in der cmd z.b. ping http://www.google.com auszufuehren oder? Werde das mal testen, wenn das INet wieder mal nicht funktioniert


----------



## jesuspresley (4. Dezember 2008)

frager hat gesagt.:


> Hmm, habe zu Hause einen von der Telekom und hier in meiner WG glaube ich eine Fritz-box (boah, kein Bock jetzt aufzustehen und hinzulaufen) aber das duerfte glaub ich nicht am Router liegen, weil ich das sowohl zu Hause als auch in der WG kriege.. ;(
> 
> Aber das mit DNS ist ein guter Gedanke.. vllt laeuft da ja was im PC schief. Aber wenn das ein DNS-Problem ist, dann muesste es eigentlich funktionieren, wenn ich im Browser statt einer Adresse eine IP eingebe oder? Und umgekehrt, muesste es nicht funktionieren in der cmd z.b. ping http://www.google.com auszufuehren oder? Werde das mal testen, wenn das INet wieder mal nicht funktioniert



Genauso ist es, ich tippe auch am auf DNS. Wenn man IPs anpingen kann, aber keine Rechnernamen, sind falsche DNS-Einstellungen der Grund.


----------



## frager (5. Dezember 2008)

Habs ausprobiert:

im Browser gehen weder normale Adressen, noch IPs, aber in der Konsole kann ich sowohl IPs als auch Adressen anpingen

Also ist es schon mal nicht DNS!

Aber was ist es dann?


----------



## michaelwengert (6. Dezember 2008)

hast du vielelicht im Browser unter den Internetoptionenn nen Proxy eingestellt?


----------



## KaiBone (6. Dezember 2008)

Es könnte auch an der falschen Einstellung des MTU-Wertes beim Router und/oder Rechner liegen. 
Das Probleme hatte ich auch neulich als ich zu einem anderen Provider gewechselt bin.


----------

